# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung auf Blackrock HORDE!



## Torode (16. März 2012)

Hallo,
möchte das, was oben steht und nichts anderes bitte, bitte schnell melden, die sucht ruft 

Das kann btw jeder machen der sich einen Level 1er erstellt und von dem aus die rolle verschickt.

MfG
Torode


----------



## Baileys21 (16. März 2012)

du weist schon, dass man den char überall erstellen kann und nich nur auf dem server,
von dem, der dich geworben hat ne??
von daher is es egal, von wo dir jemand eine schickt!

lg


----------



## Torode (16. März 2012)

soweit ich weiß muss man um einen char auf einen bestimmten server und ein bestimmte fraktion zu transen von einem char von dort geworben werden und mein ziel ist es einen char auf blackrock horden seite zu transen


----------



## Baileys21 (16. März 2012)

ahh ok von deinen jetzigen chars. 
dachte nen frischen 80er^^


----------



## steelless123 (16. März 2012)

Hast Post


----------



## Galaxus2012 (16. März 2012)

antworte mir ruhig auf meine pn falls du lust hast


----------

